
The Ballpoint Pen Changed Our Handwriting - Artful-Dodger
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/ballpoint-pens-object-lesson-history-handwriting/402205/
======
DerekL
Previously discussed two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18469556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18469556)

and eight months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16565616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16565616)

and three years ago, when the article was published:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141874)

------
Artful-Dodger
As the article suggests perhaps we are in need of an updated alphabet,
different writing style, or a different type of pen. If we were to return to
using fountain pens we would reduce waste of plastic pens. People would have a
greater incentive to keep track of their pens as they are more expensive and
can be used for many years. And our hands would benefit from less fatigue. My
friend from France uses fountain pens for everything and i'm beginning to
think she's got it right.

------
zzo38computer
I generally use a pencil, rather than a pen. However, I also think that
cursive is just more difficult to read (although what is difficult to read
also depend who write it, since some people write messy; but, still in general
I find cursive is more difficult to read).

